# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ի՞նչ մանկական երգեր են լսում մեր բալիկները

## Ուլուանա

Իմ կարծիքով, հայերեն մանկական երգերի խիստ պակաս ունենք մենք։ Երգեր, իհարկե, շատ կան, այլ հարց է, թե որքանով են դրանք լավը։ Ինձ, օրինակ, շատ քիչ մանկական երգեր են իսկապես դուր գալիս։ Դուր եկածներն էլ հիմնականում սփյուռքահայ երգիչների երգեր են, թեև ես կնախընտրեի, որ երեխաս ավելի շատ արևելահայերենով երգեր լսեր։

Ինձ, օրինակ, միշտ հետաքրքրել է, թե մյուս ծնողներն ինչ երգեր են միացնում իրենց բալիկների համար։ Եկեք էստեղ քննարկենք ու նոր մանկական երգեր բացահայտենք միմյանց համար  :Smile: ։

Տղայիս համար մենք միացնում ենք հիմնականում սփյուռքահայ Թալինի (Taline), Hoy Lari խմբի (երկու երիտասարդ աղջիկներ են երգում) երգերը, ինչպես նաև Հախվերդյանի «0-100 տարեկանների համար» ալբոմը, մեկ–մեկ՝ Յորգանց։ Առաջին երկուսից որոշ երգեր youtube–ից ենք քաշել, վերջերս էլ DVD–ներն առանք։ Տղաս երկուսին էլ մեծ հաճույքով ու հիացմունքով նայում ու լսում է։ Հախվերդյանին մի քիչ պակաս հիացմունքով, բայց էլի լսում է  :Jpit:  (ցանկացած հարցում իգական սեռի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրությունն ավելի մեծ է  :Jpit: )։ Բայց, իհարկե, եղածն ինչքան էլ շատ լինի, արդեն իրեն սպառում է, նոր երգերի կարիք կա։ Կուզենայի նոր հետաքրքիր երգերի առաջարկներ լսել։ Հա, Լիդուշիկ չառաջարկել։

Երբեմն լսում ենք նաև երեխաների կատարմամբ արևելահայերեն երգեր, բայց դրանք չեմ սիրում  :Sad: ։

----------

Apsara (01.06.2012), ars83 (06.06.2013), Claudia Mori (01.06.2012), Smokie (11.06.2013), Tig (03.05.2013), Լուսաբեր (01.06.2012), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իմ ու տղայիս ամենասիրած մանկական երգերից մի քանիսը դնեմ, գուցե ձեզ էլ դուր գան.

*Թալին* – *«Ծընգլ–մընգլ»* 





*Հոյ Լարի* – *Եղնիկ*





*Հոյ Լարի* – *Հինգ կապիկներ*

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.06.2012), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Երաժշտության հեղինակը՝ Մարտին Ահարոնյան

----------

Apsara (01.06.2012), CactuSoul (12.06.2013), Tig (03.05.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Ուլուանա (01.06.2012)

----------


## otar

Մեր երեխեքը Սահակյանցի Երաժշտական Այբուբենն էին նայում/լսում/երգում փոքր տարիքում

----------

ars83 (06.06.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Ուլուանա (01.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Թալի՞ն, avoid like plague  :LOL:  Մի ժամանակ կար, ախպորս աղջիկները դառել էին Թալինի ֆանատ, օրը 24 ժամ տանը Թալինի DVD-ն էին միացրած, բոլոր երգերն անգիր գիտեին, հետը հավասար երգում էին ու պարում... Իսկականից գժվել էինք, վերջը DVD-ն պահեցինք, ասեցինք կորել է, որոշ ժամանակ անց մոռացան  :Jpit:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մինչև Կորյունի Ջեքսոնի, հետագայում էլ այլ ռիթմիկ կատարողների ֆանատ դառնալը, մենք էլ ենք հայկական մանկական երգերի հետ «խնդիրներ» ունեցել։ 
Հիմնականում լսել է այս կայքում տեղադրված Մանկական երգերը։ 
Հիմա արդեն անցել ենք ռուսական մանկական երգերին։ Մեծ հաճույքով տղաս ոչ միայն լսում, այլև փորձում է երգել Вместе весело шагать по просторам երգը։ 

Ահա Կորյունի կատարմամբ երկու երգ՝ http://prostopleer.com/search?q=arti...aboyan+Koryun#


Հ.Գ. Վաղուց փնտրում եմ «Արևիկ» մանկական համրույթի հին՝ 90-ականների երգերը։ Շա՜տ գեղեցիկ երգեր ունեին։ Բայց ցավոք, դեռ չեմ կարողանում գտնել։

----------

Apsara (01.06.2012), Ուլուանա (01.06.2012)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Հոյ լարիին ես էլ եմ սիրում  :Jpit:  նենց պարզ ու գունեղ են իրենց հոլովակները, մեկ էլ երգերն են մատչելի երեխաներին, ասենք հերիքա մի անգամ լսի մեր Տիգրանը, երկրորդ անգամին գիտի ձեռքերը ինչ են անելու ու ինչ բառ են ասելու)) 
Իսկ ես մանկական երգերը սիրում եմ, որ երեխաներն են կատարում: Գործի բերումով  :Jpit:  վերջերս էնքան մանկական երգեր եմ լսում, որ էլ ասելու չի, մոռացել եմ լրիվ մինչև երեխեքի ծնվելը ինչ խմբեր ու կատարողների սիրահար էի:

Լավ թեմա ա:

----------

Smokie (01.06.2012), Ուլուանա (01.06.2012)

----------


## Apsara

Իսկ հիմիկվա Արևներ խմբի մասին լսել ե՞ք, ինձ այնքան ա դուր գալիս իրանց երգերը ու պարերը, որ մեծ ցանկություն ունեմ իմ երեխեքին էլ հետագայում այնտեղ երգելիս տեսնել, հղումներ չգիտեմ ոնց են տեղադրում, բայց յութուբում կան

----------


## Smokie

Հետաքրքիր թեմա եք բացել, ես էլ որոշակի ուսումնասիրեցի երգերը :Smile:  

Արդյունքում բոլորովին պատահաբար գտա մի երգ, որը վաղուց էի փնտրում :Jpit:  Կարծում եմ դուք էլ լսած կլինեք:

----------

Cassiopeia (01.06.2012), Ուլուանա (01.06.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երաժշտության հեղինակը՝ Մարտին Ահարոնյան


Հա, դա մենք էլ ենք լսում։ Մանուկների կատարմամբ էն քիչ երգերից ա, որ քիչ թե շատ հավանում եմ։ Սա ու մի քանի ուրիշ օրորոցայիններ կան, որ տղայիս քնելուց առաջ միացնում ենք, կաթիկ խմելով լսում ա, հանգստանում ու պուպուշ քնում  :Smile: ։ 





> Մեր երեխեքը Սահակյանցի Երաժշտական Այբուբենն էին նայում/լսում/երգում փոքր տարիքում


Սրանք էլ ենք լսում  :Jpit: , ինչպես նաև նույնի թվերովը։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ էրեխեքի համար լավ լսվող երգեր են, տեսահոլովակներն էլ։ Բայց էդ շարքը որոշ թերություններ ունի, որոնք ինձ ավելի շատ ծիծաղեցնում են. մեկը էն, որ երգերի երաժշտությունը լրիվ ռուսական էստրադայի կոնկրետ երգերի մեղեդիներ են, ընդ որում՝ երբեմն երգին լրիվ անհամապատասխան լացակումածությամբ ու դրամատիկությամբ  :Jpit: , մեկ էլ էն, որ երգի բառերն ամեն կերպ հարմարեցված են տվյալ տառին ու հանգերին, որից իմաստը հաճախ տուժում ա։ Բայց էդ էս տարիքում էրեխուն էդ ամենն, իհարկե, հեչ չի հուզում։ Նենց որ ինքը հավեսով լսում ու նայում ա  :Jpit: ։




> Թալի՞ն, avoid like plague  Մի ժամանակ կար, ախպորս աղջիկները դառել էին Թալինի ֆանատ, օրը 24 ժամ տանը Թալինի DVD-ն էին միացրած, բոլոր երգերն անգիր գիտեին, հետը հավասար երգում էին ու պարում... Իսկականից գժվել էինք, վերջը DVD-ն պահեցինք, ասեցինք կորել է, որոշ ժամանակ անց մոռացան


Հա, էդ Թալինը էրեխեքին գրավելու ինչ–որ հատուկ տաղանդ ունի  :Jpit: ։




> Իսկ հիմիկվա Արևներ խմբի մասին լսել ե՞ք, ինձ այնքան ա դուր գալիս իրանց երգերը ու պարերը, որ մեծ ցանկություն ունեմ իմ երեխեքին էլ հետագայում այնտեղ երգելիս տեսնել, հղումներ չգիտեմ ոնց են տեղադրում, բայց յութուբում կան


Մենք մի երգ լսում ենք Արևներից՝ «Ճուտիկը»։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ էդ խմբի երգերը մանկական երգերի էն տիպին են պատկանում, որոնցից ես ներվայնանում եմ։ Բայց դե Արեգը շատ ա սիրում, մենք էլ միացնում ենք  :Jpit: ։ 




> Հետաքրքիր թեմա եք բացել, ես էլ որոշակի ուսումնասիրեցի երգերը 
> 
> Արդյունքում բոլորովին պատահաբար գտա մի երգ, որը վաղուց էի փնտրում Կարծում եմ դուք էլ լսած կլինեք:


Ոչ միայն լսել ենք, այլև մանկությանս երգերից ա Պիպոյի «Կի–կի–կի, Կո–կո–կոն» :Jpit: ։ Մի ժամանակ տղայիս համար էլ էինք սա հաճախ դնում, սիրում էր։ Վաղուց չենք դրել, լավ հիշեցրիր։

Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, որ Թալինին, փաստորեն, Հայաստանում էլ գիտեն ու լսում են ու նույնիսկ արդեն ցնդում են լսելուց  :LOL: ։ Ինձ թվում էր՝ մենակ սփյուռքում կիմանան։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ոչ հայկականներից մի զվարճալի երգ կա, ես շատ եմ սիրում, տղաս էլ  :Jpit: .

----------

Լուսաբեր (03.05.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Եվս մի օրորոցային, որ լսում ենք քնելուց առաջ.
*Հելեն – «Տիկնիկ»*

----------

Tig (03.05.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

էսօր լսում էինք ու էս թեման հիշեցի: Ձեր բալիկներն էլ թող լսեն, դուք էլ 
շատ բան կհիշեք  :Jpit:

----------

ars83 (06.06.2013), Smokie (03.05.2013), Tig (03.05.2013), Valentina (03.05.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------

ars83 (06.06.2013), Smokie (03.05.2013), Valentina (03.05.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Ուլուանա (03.05.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------

Smokie (03.05.2013), Valentina (03.05.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Ուլուանա (03.05.2013)

----------


## Valentina

Հախվերդյանը մի հատ էլ լավ "Կապիկ"ունի.

----------

ars83 (06.06.2013), Diana99 (11.06.2013), Tig (03.05.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------

ars83 (06.06.2013), Smokie (03.05.2013), Valentina (03.05.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------

ars83 (06.06.2013), Diana99 (11.06.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------

ars83 (06.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Tig

Մի հատ էլ  :Jpit:  բայց սա ավելի շատ մեծականա :ՃՃՃ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տիգ, նավակն էլ ա մեծական  :Jpit:  ավելի շուտ, երկիմաստ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Smokie (03.05.2013), Tig (03.05.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Տիգ, նավակն էլ ա մեծական  ավելի շուտ, երկիմաստ ա


Համ մեծական ա, համ մանկական  :Jpit: ։ Համենայնդեպս, ներառված ա «0–100 տարեկանների համար» ալբոմում  :Smile: ։

----------

Smokie (06.05.2013), Tig (03.05.2013), Valentina (03.05.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համ մեծական ա, համ մանկական ։ Համենայնդեպս, ներառված ա «0–100 տարեկանների համար» ալբոմում ։


Բա դրա համար եմ ասում, որ երկիմաստ ա  :Jpit: 
Հա, գիտեմ, որ ներառված ա ալբոմում:  :Jpit:

----------


## ars83

Մենք էլ ենք առնչվում մեր փոքրիկի համար իր տարիքին համապատասխան հայալեզու անիմացիա-երգեր գտնելու խնդրի հետ: Քանի որ նա դեռ փոքր է (8 ամսականը դեռ չի լրացել), բառերը չի հասկանում, ուշադրություն է դարձնում պատկերին ու երաժշտությանը, համերգային կատարումներն այնքան էլ հետաքրքիր չեն իրեն, ավելի պարզ բաներ է ուզում: Այս թեմայում տեղադրված Հախվերդյանի բոլոր երգերը մի քանի ամսականից լսել է, ճանաչում է, ամենաշատը «Զատիկն» է սիրում: Բայց բացի դրանցից ուրիշ հայկական երգեր չենք գտել: Մի հատ «չոփչոփիկ» կա, վատը չի, բայց առանց տեսանյութի է: Կոմիտասի մշակումներից է լսում, մի ժամանակ Տաթևիկ Հովհաննիսյանի կատարմամբ «Էս գիշերի» տակ էինք քնացնում, «Հով արեք, սարերն» էր լսում, «Կաքավիկը», բայց դե, բացառությամբ վերջինի, դրանք մանկական երգեր չեն:
Ամենաշատ լսած ու սիրած երգը «Որթիկն» է.  :Jpit: 


Սիրում է սնվել «Խոզուկի» տակ. 


Թռվռալու համար շատ հարմար է «Ուրախ երգը». 



Շատ է սիրում «Եղնիկը». 


Այս «Եղնիկը», ի դեպ, հայերեն էլ կար մեր ժամանակ՝ «եղնիկ, դուռը բաց, որսորդն եկավ գազազած… փոքրիկ շլդիկ, ներս արի, քո գալը բարի», բայց հայերեն տարբերակը չկարողացա գտնել, ցավոք:

Այ եթե այս տիպի պարզ, երկչափ անիմացիաներով հայալեզու երգեր շատ լինեին ամենափոքրերի համար, շատ լավ կլիներ: 
Եթե գտնեք, մեզ էլ ասեք, խնդրեմ:

----------

Smokie (10.06.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## ars83

Հա, մոռացա ասեմ, սա էլ մեր փոքրիկի սիրած երգերից է.  :LOL: 




Սկզբում մի քիչ լրջանում էր, աչքերը կլորացնում, հետո սկսեց նայել Չեչիլիայի դիմախաղին ու ժպտալ:

----------

Valentina (07.06.2013), Նիկեա (14.10.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

Իմ բալիկը այս երգի շնորհիվ այբուբեն  գիտեր փոքր տարիքում

----------

ars83 (07.06.2013), Tig (07.06.2013), Նիկեա (14.10.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Ճիշտ ա, ես դեռ բալիկ չունեմ, բայց երկու տարեկան մի համով, պուճուր աղջիկ կա, որ մեկ-մեկ մամայի հետ գալիս ա մեզ հյուր: :Yerexa:  
Մի անգամ որոշեցի իրան ցույց տամ էս անիմացիոն կլիպը, սկզբից թվաց անտարբեր ա, բայց որ հետո ուրիշ բաներ էլ նայեցինք, ուզեց սա կրկնել :Xeloq:  ու դրանից հետո հա՛ կրկնում էինք, ես արդեն չէի ուզում նայել, իսկ ինքը կամացից սկսում էր հետը պարել :Dance: 

Իրոք հավեսն ա: Եւ մանկական եւ մեծական, եւ սովորական, հանգիստ եւ օրորոցային :Rolleyes: 




Ի դեպ, երգը Valentinaյի շնորհիվ եմ գտել :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (10.06.2013), Tig (11.06.2013), Valentina (10.06.2013), Նիկեա (14.10.2013)

----------


## ars83

Շնորհակալ եմ, *Smokie*, որ ցույց տվիր «Եղնիկի» հայալեզու տարբերակն այս թեմայում։  :Ok:

----------

Smokie (11.06.2013), Նիկեա (14.10.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երեխեքը չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց ես ամենաշատը *«Ռոբոտ տատիկն»* եմ սիրում  :Jpit:

----------

Նիկեա (14.10.2013)

----------


## տեսիլք

Շատ սիրուն երգա, բա խոսքերը :Love:  Սա էլ երգի մոտավոր գրավոր տարբերակը․

Խենթ քամին պուչիկս, քշեց ու տարավ,
Տարավ չիմացա՝ հյուսիս թե հարավ,
Մինչև կանչեցի, տարավ ու տարավ,
Հասավ ամպին աչքիցս կորավ։

Կրկներգ
Ինձ ոչ մի քամի գիտեմ չի հաղթի, 
Միայն փուչիկս հանկարծ չպայթի։(2)

Օդանավ նստեմ ու գնամ ետևից
Հասնեմ փուչիկիս ընկնեմ կախվելիս,
Բերեմ դասարան, սև–սև ամպերից
Փրկեմ–ազատեմ քամու ճանկերից։





Եվս մի երգ, բայց այս անգամ իմ դարաշրջանից  :LOL: 

Ո՞ւր ես գնում մոլորված իմ փոքրիկ առվակ,
Ո՞վ է արդյո՞ք քեզ թողել այսպես մենակ,
Արի քեզ հետ միասին գնանք մեր այգին,
Որ վարարի ուրախ քո մեղեդին։ (2)
Լա լա լա․․․

Կրկներգ
Վազիր առվակ, հասնենք մեր պարտեզին,
Տես ծարավ է վարդենին, շունչ տուր թփին։
Վազիր առվակ, վազիր իմ սիրունիկ,
Որ մեր երգը միշտ հնչի, միշտ կարկաչի։

Մեր բակում կա մի փոքրիկ, մի փոքրիկ լճակ
Գիրկն է կանչում դե արի, ո՞ւր ես առվակ
Իսկ երբ հանկարծ ցամաքես, չկորչես անհետ
Ջուր տաս նորից այգուն, շունչ տաս հավետ։(2)
Լա լա լա․․․

----------

Cassiopeia (11.10.2013), Tig (11.10.2013), Նիկեա (14.10.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Արամ

Եղբորս տղային էս երգն եմ լսել տվել, էլ հետս չի խոսում ` վախենում է:

----------

Ruby Rue (22.12.2013)

----------

